

Move over NSA, here comes the Obamacare Big Brother database - dyinglobster
http://news.investors.com/ibd-editorials-verbatim/062513-661264-obamacare-database-hub-creates-privacy-nightmare.htm?p=full

======
cleverjake
The government will have access to a persons current status in other
government programs? How does that compare, let alone surpass the government
intercepting private phone calls and other communication?

~~~
falk
This article is nothing but partisan politics. People voted for Obama twice
knowing his healthcare plan/stance, but we didn't vote for the guy to have him
spy on us and take away our 4th amendment rights.

